# New baby Khaleesi



## Khaleesi (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello all! I'm a new owner of a beautiful little girl we named Khaleesi. She was found under my house with 3 other kittens. Her eyes were infected and so covered with crust she couldn't open them. (Which is how I was able to catch her)
So after a trip to the vet, and a round of antibiotics she's doing fantastic!

She's 7 weeks old now and has been here for 2 weeks. She's gained a bit of weight and is now nearing 3lbs. She was only 1lb at her vet appt.

But she's a healthy active girl. Full of kisses and purrs. She's a joy!

I'm just curious what mix she is!


----------



## Khaleesi (Jun 3, 2013)

I wanted to add a few new pictures. She's so goofy!


----------



## mferranti (Jun 2, 2013)

I love her beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG, she is a beautiful little gem! Thank you for saving her, she surely would have died had you not helped her. She is going to be beautiful.....even more so than she is now, wow!


----------



## Khaleesi (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah she was in pretty rough shape when I got her. And I think she's very happy here. 
Here's a picture of when I first picked her up. You can see one eye is slightly cracked and that's as much as she could see. After wiping her eyes with a wet towel, pus came out! 
I was terrified that it was a problem with her actual eye.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh wow, she's gorgeous! Good on you for taking her in, she looks much better now than she did before!


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

She is beautiful! I love her!


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

How precious. Thank you so much for rescuing her and taking her in. She's a doll.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Khaleesi's first picture is heartbreaking. The poor little baby, but wow, she is growing into a stunning kitty.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! She is gorgeous. She looks very happy and healthy.


----------



## Khaleesi (Jun 3, 2013)

I was very happy today to watch as she accidentally rolled off "her" nap spot on my lap, and decided to make herself comfy with the dogs.
Normally she runs when she sees them.

Does anyone have advice on how to help her feel more comfortable with them when she's actually awake?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

